# Recommended grout for outdoors?



## edevore0 (Jun 3, 2010)

I am in the process of installing a porcelain tile patio outside, fully exposed to the elements. I have gotten alot of good adivce just from reading other posts on here, but haven't really been able to find anything for this particular question. I need a grout that will stand up to the elements, and living in the mountains of maryland we have alot of precip. and cold winters. I have read Spectralock (sp.?) works well as an epoxy base. The tile is laid on a cement slab using MAPEI Ultraflex 1 mixed with the latex additive Keraply. Could I use the MAPEI sanded grout (1/4" lines) mixed with Keraply (or even water)? Or is Spectraloc mixed with water the way to go? Thanks for all the great advice!


----------



## poppameth (Oct 2, 2008)

Spectralock doesn't mix with water. Spectralock is a three part epoxy grout. You mix two packets of liquid and then mix in the colored sand. You then have about an hour to get the grout in place before it sets up too stiff to be workable. Then you have a couple of hours to wash it down correctly and get rid of any residue. Once it cures, the residue is not easy to get rid of. Don't let that scare you away from it. My first job with Spectralock went fine. I just made sure I knew what I was up against before I got started. There are other grouts that can use a liquid additive to improve flexibility. Most manufacturers make an admix for their grouts.


----------



## edevore0 (Jun 3, 2010)

So your saying epoxy is the way to go? Looking at the difference in price, is that really necessary? I know Spectralock doesnt need to be sealed, won't stain or mildew, etc. etc. I'm using grey grout anyway... the Lowes guy tells me Keracolor S will be fine, even without an additive They dont even have any in stock at my local store). However, I still want to consult this site because I have never gotten any good advice from Lowes. Thanks again.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Spectralock is a great product--However I think you will go broke using it on the 1/4 lines you spoke of.

Most sanded grouts are latex modified and should do fine. If you are concerned,the liquid additive will make for a stronger grout.

If you decide to spring for the spectralock---check out the commercial unit---four large units --with the sand--$265--at my tile supplier.(arm yourself with a stack of white scrub pads-the epoxy can set up faster than you think,on a big job)
---Mike---


----------



## poppameth (Oct 2, 2008)

Yes, Spectralock may well be overkill for what you are doing. I looked at Mapei's website and it looks like they've stopped making an actual additive for their regular grouts now. There is a dry polymer built into the grout, which is fine, but doesn't add as much flexibility at the liquid would. If you do want epoxy, look into the Mapei Opticolor. It's nearly identical to Spectralock but costs a decent amount less.


----------

